# Any Nav Bar Tweaks Yet?



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Do we have any tweaks to disable the nav bar? Just curious


----------



## auxiliarypie (Jan 3, 2012)

check the development section?


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

I dropped my DPI to get tablet mode and enjoy that much more for now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## arefx (Jun 16, 2011)

UrbanLejendary said:


> I dropped my DPI to get tablet mode and enjoy that much more for now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


how can I do this? I know I need unlock/root which I am doing after my n7 charges


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

No. And probably won't see any for a while.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

auxiliarypie said:


> check the development section?


Yeah, and I didn't see any hence why I'm asking here?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

arefx said:


> how can I do this? I know I need unlock/root which I am doing after my n7 charges


/system/build.prop

213 > 160









Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

UrbanLejendary said:


> /system/build.prop
> 
> 213 > 160
> 
> ...


Have you seen any market compatibility issues? The app I use to get around that hasn't been updated for JB yet, so I've been holding off on lowering my dpi...


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

sfreemanoh said:


> Have you seen any market compatibility issues? The app I use to get around that hasn't been updated for JB yet, so I've been holding off on lowering my dpi...


Nothing yet. I'd be glad to do some searches tho if there is something you want

Edit: feel like I'm hijacking sorry. PM me if anyone has DPI questions

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

The AOKP nav tweaks will be freaking sweet with this hybrid ui because of how much space there is.

I haz no sig


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

More likely than not, navbar is low on most dev's priority list, since A) most are starting from scratch and have more important mods to get in the ROM before navbar







some of the navbar stuff we've come to know and love may need to be rewritten because of the new navbar stuff (back morphing into down, long press home summons Google now) and also because of the fact that a lot of subclasses have changed between ICS and jb

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Only thing I'll do is swap recents and back keys in portrait when I have time this weekend.
Same as I did with the gnexus.
Am I the only person who dislikes back on the left side?
Im fine with it on bottom in landscape though. >.>

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nicknowsky (Jul 1, 2012)

mentose457 said:


> The AOKP nav tweaks will be freaking sweet with this hybrid ui because of how much space there is.
> 
> I haz no sig


I agree I dying to get a AOKP build on this and my GNex. They are building JB frim the ground up so it will be WELL WORTH the wait!


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Do we have any tweaks to disable the nav bar? Just curious


For a phone or tablet this is an extensive change. Not really for the user, a cpl new buttons on the power screen, but the system server was really never designed to function without a navbar (hence power menu nav controls). So tricking the new system server into rethinking the screen size must be redone like everything else :'( from ground up and it will take a while

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eternalblu (Aug 12, 2012)

MikereDD said:


> Only thing I'll do is swap recents and back keys in portrait when I have time this weekend.
> Same as I did with the gnexus.
> Am I the only person who dislikes back on the left side?
> Im fine with it on bottom in landscape though. >.>
> ...


I was wondering if you were able to move the back to the right side? If so, was it easy to complete?


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

It seems like I remember an app that can disable the navbar for root users. But I might just be chasing the dragon here.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

I would love custom hold and swipe shortcuts. Kinda like the Google Now shortcut. Swipe up for Now, Swipe left for Music, etc etc


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I would be happy if I could just swap out images

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

By the way, go into theme, there is a no navbar mod up. The guy says to grab lmt to navigate.

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

